# Matrix Metropolis?



## Abishai100 (Jun 25, 2017)

The cyber-punk fantasy sci-fi film _The Matrix_ changed the way we looked at how computer-animation could change the presentation of motion dynamics and resolution graphics on the big screen.

Incidentally, the philosophical ideas presented in this groundbreaking modernism film reveal a new social fascination with 'emergent realities' as they apply to 'perceptual intrigue' itself, which is why psychologists and even neurophilosophers reference this symbolic film (directed by the creative Wachowski brothers).

In the film, a 'pseudo-Messianic' genius computer-hacker named Thomas (hacker-alias 'Neo') discovers he is part of an elaborate 'slave-ship' universe controlled by a race of oppressive A.I. machines intent on controlling humanity's dreams while they sleep. This 'fantastic reality' Neo realizes as the truth compels him to join the human resistance to the A.I. 'regime' and don the mantle of 'anti-machine Messiah' and in doing so, he starts to understand the philosophical implications of 'minds connected by intentionality' (if not emotion).

This unusual and visually creative sci-fi film illuminates our modern civilization interest in 'network geometries,' 'cerebral decision-making,' 'automated production,' and of course, 'Orwellian paranoia.'

We've all seen/read various philosophical ideas regarding Orwellian empires, A.I. dominions, and mind-control realities and brainwashing states (e.g., Nazi Germany), but the specific 'idea' introduced in The Matrix motivates us to think about how pop-culture art in the modern era speaks to a developed human species interest in 'systems integration' thinking.

How does Wal-Mart make us feel about consumerism? How does On-Demand cable TV make us feel about broadcasting? How does nationalized commerce (e.g., Wall Street) make us feel about governance? How does the vastly-connected modern Internet make us feel about self-determined scientific progress?

These are the philosophical 'orientations' presented in _The Matrix_ and arguably other sci-fi films/stories by avant-garde minds such as Isaac Asimov and George Lucas.

Interesting to note that behind any 'formulation' of an exact or efficient 'system' (be it organic or silicon) is the imagination of a shapeless/shape-shifting 'presence' or 'creature' even, pointing to the modern-age interest in sci-fi horror films (about morphing 'entities') such as _The Blob_, _Leviathan_, and _The Thing_.

How does such 'creative progress' affect our perspective on metaphysics (and even fashion)?


====

GOD: The Industrial Revolution and the Computer Age has changed population management.
SATAN: Yes, and this is imprinted in the political leadership of FDR and the business leadership of Bill Gates!
GOD: Will American women stop wearing ribbons in their hair?
SATAN: No. Women will always appreciate the value of individualism even in times of 'empire-building.'
GOD: What about Nazi Germany?
SATAN: I don't think we should compare fascism with industrialization...
GOD: True, but industrialization/commerce-relevant institutions/infrastructures such as the FDA are 'systemic.'
SATAN: What do you mean by 'systemic'?
GOD: I mean an organized 'intention' to create mass-psychology networking 'protocols.'
SATAN: Oh, you mean Facebook and MTV?
GOD: Precisely. For every 'systemic' move towards uniformed population behavior, there is a 'retaliation.'
SATAN: That would imply the 'presence' or 'entrance' of an amorphous/anarchic 'blob' or 'faceless monster.'
GOD: Isn't that why Americans like 'monstrosity-themed' films such as _Leviathan_ and _Resident Evil_?
SATAN: I suppose there may be a 'link' between 'systemic development' and 'trend governance.'

====


----------



## Abishai100 (Jul 6, 2017)

*TWINS
*
It's interesting to note humanity's focus on duos/tandems which signify efficient teamwork and 'civilization logic':

Starsky and Hutch (fictional iconic TV cop duo)
Jordan and Pippen (famous Chicago Bulls NBA teammates)
Superman and Batman (comic book superhero duo)
Green Lantern and Green Arrow (comic book superhero duo)
Bill Gates and Steve Jobs (iconic software/computer pioneers)
God and Satan (Biblical adversaries)
Jesus and the AntiChrist (Biblical adversaries)

There must be a way to coordinate symbolic 'teamwork storytelling' with 'modernism Machiavellianism,' an interest reflected in duet-films such as_ Tango and Cash_, _Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid_, and _Batman and Robin_.

The purpose of such storytelling is to understand how teamwork in modern civilization is largely seen through the lens of what can best be termed 'social intelligence.' This notion of 'social intelligence' reflects our new age focus on networking-based spiritualism...

So the question is, is this Orwellian or Olympian? It would be interesting to evaluate what the Ancient Greeks would think of modernism-metropolis paranoia works such as _Metropolis_, _The Matrix_, _Batman and Robin_, and _Robots_.


====

 

Shiva (Hindu god of destruction) bifurcated into two manifestations of himself, one single-limbed and the other multi-limbed, and decided to inhabit the spirits of twins living in Syria and Lebanon and working as vigilantes but not terrorists.

 

After doing some creative pro-democracy work through these two brothers, Shiva (as twins!) decided to then inhabit the spirits of the two Pittsburgh Penguins ice-hockey superstars Malkin and Crosby and celebrate the sacredness of teamwork in sports.

 

Journalists started talking about the twin vigilantes in Syria and Lebanon and the successes of the NHL Penguins after they won three Stanley Cup trophies. They even suggested that 'duos' were the hallmark of cooperation in the modern age and started referencing popular 'icons' in Utopian literature and movies (e.g., _Neo_ from the sci-fi fantasy film _The Matrix_ and Patroclus from Homer's ancient-world war epic _The Illiad_) as symbolic 'dynamic duos.'

 

====


----------

